# Grand Opening! Lone Star Offroad Ranch



## Hotrod

Sept 5th-7th. Needville Texas. Bikini contest, 1500HP mud trucks, water filled pits and ponds! Come out for the Grand Opening!


----------



## printman

Looks interesting. Might be going to this.


----------



## printman

Hotrod, have you seen this place? What is the camping situation there? I have a truck camper that I put on a trailer or the back of my truck. Electric hook up is always nice but I have a generator.


----------



## Hotrod

Yes sir, Ive been there a few times. Its just dry camping, no amenities. Just out door showers.


----------



## Fishermen13

I'll be there Saturday with a few of my buddies


----------



## printman

I will be there Saturday with a buddy.


----------



## Hotrod

Great! Tell all your friends. I'll be help working it Friday evening and night. Saturday, then off duty to party Saturday night! See yall there. Look for the blue NSA shirts, that will be my riding group. Hell our group will be like 30-40 bikes easy

I'll have my Rv out there all weekend, and my 40ft Goose neck will make part of the stage for the bikini contest and band


----------



## Gasspergoo

We expect pics......of the bikini contest of course.


----------



## printman

Hotrod, I will now be in a class c motorhome pulling a trailer. If it rains will it get muddy in the camping area to the point of me getting stuck?


----------



## Hotrod

I hope not lol. I think it would take a full day rain to get muddy


----------



## Hotrod

Bring cash!


----------



## printman

I had fun. My buddies cried about the ants and skeeters. It only took a little bit of rain to get that place slippery. The park John Deere tractor could not pull my motorhome out. I got some help from a deuce and half. Hotrod you are serious about mudding those Polaris RZR! It was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Hotrod

Terry it was nice to meet you too! Man, we had a blast. That place got muddy for sure after that rain. Theres a nice recap video of the place.






.


----------



## CrawlTunes

How was the turn out?

I wanted to try and make it to vend, but with the weather and gearing up for the Lucas Oil Off Road Expo, I ended up passing on this one.


----------



## Hotrod

About 900 people


----------



## chumy

Hotrod said:


> About 900 people


Where are the Bikini contest pics?


----------



## Hotrod

Lol, I didnt take any. They have some posted on their FB page, but have copy rights on them


----------



## Hotrod

Look at the video I posted


----------



## chumy

Hotrod said:


> Look at the video I posted


i did, that's why I asked for more sad2sm


----------



## Ducatibilt

chumy said:


> Where are the Bikini contest pics?


Here you go. Just ran across these while looking for info on this place.

http://www.houstonpress.com/slidesh...anch-grand-opening-bikini-contest-41844461/#1


----------



## Night Trout

Is this park still open? If so anyone going this weekend?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

They were open the Grand Opening weekend and I heard they will be having a Spring weekend event. They aren't open every weekend like the parks in Crosby, at least not yet. Hotrod will have more info on this


----------



## Hotrod

Nothing as of yet


----------

